# Family room TV about mantel setup? can i build a cut out



## wantboost (Mar 26, 2012)

Im mounting a TV above the fireplace, if i build out the fireplace somewhat can i put a pocket under where the tv is to store all my components like dvd, cable box etc.... instead of having a shelf at the side?
post pics of someone has done this thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you will need ventilation for the components. Can you put fans behind the gear? Many people advise against even putting a TV above a fireplace due to heat.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Height is also a problem for putting equipment under a tv over the fireplace, since the screen will already be too high as it is. In a over the fireplace alcove I prefer to put my equipment behind the tv and use a IR repeater to control it all.


----------



## wantboost (Mar 26, 2012)

i dont have room behind. i can only put beside....???
iwont be using the fireplace do i still need fans?


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

So is there not an alcove above the fireplace? Is there a shelf? What components will you be using? Maybe a picture would help. Ultimately if there isn't an alcove and you'll end up actually mounting the tv on the wall, I'd set up a rack or shelves somewhere else in the room or in a closet.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

wantboost said:


> i dont have room behind. i can only put beside....???
> iwont be using the fireplace do i still need fans?


I would put fans in if you don't have openings for heat to escape. These work well and are almost silent:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


----------



## wantboost (Mar 26, 2012)

where should i put fans so it looks nice and hide them?
1 fan in and 1 out? or both venting out?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

wantboost said:


> where should i put fans so it looks nice and hide them?
> 1 fan in and 1 out? or both venting out?


If you have room behind the gear and can avoid the cables from interfering with the fan, that would be a good place. Blowing in or out won't matter, but if you use more than one I would have them blowing in the same direction. Even on top of each piece of gear will work as long as the equipment is not sealed up in a box. There has to be a place for the heat to exit.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Personally I don't see what difference some little computer fans are going to make above a fireplace if the equipment isn't enclosed. He also said he won't be using the fireplace, so heat really shouldn't be an issue if that's actually the case. Maybe I'm not understanding the setup that is being planned.


----------

